# United-Domains



## Ciguli (16. April 2005)

Ich hab mir bei united domains eine domain bestellt und die mit URL-Hiding auf mein Vserver weitergeleitet. Alles geht nur es kommt zu Problemen mit Cookies usw. . Kann mir einer bitte weiterhelfen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. April 2005)

Dann leite die Domain per DNS (Stichwort: A-Record) direkt auf deinen vServer. Dann kommt es auch zu keinen Problemen.


----------



## Ciguli (17. April 2005)

Vielen Vielen Dank Arne.

 Ich werde das mal sofort testen.


----------



## Ciguli (17. April 2005)

Arne weißt du vielleicht wie lange das dauert bis die Domain auf den Server mit A-Record zugreift?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. April 2005)

Ich kenne das Aktualisierungsintervall von United-Domains nicht. Du kannst es aber selbst testen, ob der A-Record deiner Domain schon auf deinen vServer zeigt. Befehl einfach auf deinem vServer ausführen:

```
dig deinedomain.de A
```


----------



## Ciguli (17. April 2005)

Ich hab diesen Befehl Ausgeführ und dieses Ergebniss bekommen.


```
; ; <<>> DiG 9.2.1 <<>> meinedomain.de A
 ;; global options:  printcmd
 ;; Got answer:
 ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 560
 ;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 3, ADDITIONAL: 0
 
 ;; QUESTION SECTION:
 ;meinedomain.de.				  IN	  A
 
 ;; ANSWER SECTION:
 meinedomain.de.		   900	 IN	  A	   ++.+++.+++.++
 
 ;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
 meinedomain.de.		   86400   IN	  NS	  server1-ns1.udagdns.net.
 meinedomain.de.		   86400   IN	  NS	  server1-ns2.udagdns.net.
 meinedomain.de.		   86400   IN	  NS	  server1-ns3.udagdns.net.
 
 ;; Query time: 140 msec
 ;; SERVER: 194.64.31.3#53(194.64.31.3)
 ;; WHEN: Sun Apr 17 12:43:05 2005
 ;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 135
```
 
 Also meine server ip hab ich durch ++.+++.+++.++ ersetzt.

 Heißt dies nun das es erfolgreich registriert ist


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. April 2005)

Wenn du meinedomain.de durch deinen realen Domainnamen ersetzt hast und bei ++.++..... deine vServer-IP steht, zeigt deine Domain auf deinen vServer. Dann musst du die Domain halt noch richtig in den Apache einbinden (von Hand oder per Confixx o.ä.) und dann sollte das Cookie-Problem gelöst sein.


----------

